# went to visit Gina today MAJOR pic overload lol



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

so me and the girls went to visit gina today and play in the GA FL river, they had a blast and i have to say it was one of the best most relaxing days i have had in a very long time! Cheza out ran and jumped and crazied them all and didn't even begin to slow down and def would not lay down for over 4 and 1/2 hours. it was nice to see all my girl (well except tika she stayed home) together again. Ginas new family adores her and she has never been more loved that for sure! this i do believe was the best adoption i have ever done!!!:woof:

before heading to the river cheza and lucy begging for some home made potato salad








Gina <3








killa








cheza my baby i love her so much, just wish her health was better








headed to the river in the back of the truck








and were here








it bugs me that her collars on up side down lol








gina saying "hey kid you alright"
















they didn't want to swim across to me








with a boot from me she swam even though she doesn't like to








cheza was so excited to finally be able to chase the poodle again
























i eat cho face!!!
















gina swimming to her new daddy, they are really attached it freakin adorable
























her new daddy taught her to swim, i was impressed i brought her out 6 or7 times before i decided she was hopeless and was just gonna have to drowned if she every feel in lol








































she decided her throat tasted better
















gina and her new mom








lucy this dog absolutly owns my heart
























killa kept swimming out to me wanting me to hold her the spoild mutt lol
















































lucy got stuck on the other side of the bank with no way back but to swim she was pretty much like eff my life
















after rolling in sand dirty girl 








my fav pic, she was so sweet swimming out to see me
















ya this was her pretty much for almost 5 hr straight
















this was the first time she had seen water besides a bath, she picked up swimming really quick








time to chill








haha just kidding
























finally she started to slow down and decided she could take time to lay down and eat some sand








and at the end of the day the best sight of all happy tired pups









this was pretty much the first day the girls have gotten to really run to the hearts content because the heats been so bad but with the shade and the water is was great!!! i will def be going back soon and fequently. thanks for looking


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like you guys had fun and I am happy to hear your new home for her worked out.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya she doing real well there, her dad adores her!!! it funny to see how attached they are,they were the PERFECT home for her


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

holly is was fantiastic, i haven't had a big day ut with all the girl in a while and it was just a grat day in general!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pictures!! Cute pups all around


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you, i love em


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Great shots!!!!!!!!!!!


I think the only decent shots I can get of cheza are action shots. Guess. Its a good thing I llike watching her in action lol


----------



## ilovemybullies (Jun 27, 2011)

love this!!! they look like they had so much fun  wish I had somewhere like that to take my dogs!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ilovemybullies said:


> love this!!! they look like they had so much fun  wish I had somewhere like that to take my dogs!


I just kinda found it with my last adoption and I LOVE it particularly in this heat


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Is anybodu else obessed with looking at pics of there animals? It make me happy to see them lol. Ugh work bordum must be getting to me


----------



## PR WATSON PR (Aug 25, 2011)

Aireal said:


> Is anybodu else obessed with looking at pics of there animals? It make me happy to see them lol. Ugh work bordum must be getting to me


You're definitely not the only one... and BTW those pics were great, your pack looks like they had a blast... that last picture sums the whole day up perfectly. Great pictures!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love Cheza. HAHAHA what a funny dog!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

PR WATSON PR said:


> You're definitely not the only one... and BTW those pics were great, your pack looks like they had a blast... that last picture sums the whole day up perfectly. Great pictures!


Lol at last im not the only one, and thank you



Xiahko said:


> I love Cheza. HAHAHA what a funny dog!


I love her!!!! If she didnt have such horrible skin issues she would be sooo beyond petfect!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Love your pics of Cheza, she looks really good. Whats wrong with her health? Anything serious?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dylroche1 said:


> Love your pics of Cheza, she looks really good. Whats wrong with her health? Anything serious?


Ugh she almost ended in the er a few time and has skin issues its been a struggle but its totally worth it being able to own my baby! 
And thank you im pretty happy with the pics myself


----------

